
The Effect of Ad Transparency on Ad Effectiveness - imartin2k
https://theintercept.com/2018/05/09/facebook-ads-tracking-algorithm/
======
namanyayg
Clickbait headline, article talks about a study [1] which discusses the
effectiveness of ads changing when users are given different reasons
explaining why they're shown the ad.

A better title might be "The Effect of Ad Transparency on Ad Effectiveness,"
which is the paper's title.

[1]
[https://www.hbs.edu/faculty/Publication%20Files/KimBaraszJoh...](https://www.hbs.edu/faculty/Publication%20Files/KimBaraszJohn18_be5ba706-b8c3-4ac4-bb48-3cc462bb0e08.pdf)

~~~
imartin2k
Thanks for pointing it out. I changed it.

